# Why won't printer print labels?



## Astrovel

I have a Brother Laser printer that will print any other document in Notepad or in Word 2007 but for the life of me, I can't get it to print labels. That is, I can't get it to print just a couple of labels on the page of blank labels. It will print a whole page of the same address but if I have just two or three different labels, it doesn't send the document to the printer. The printer light shows green, document is created and sent, then the printer light goes yellow then red.And when I check the printer status, it shows as zero documents pending.  And I have to push the cancel print button to get the printer back to green again. I am so confused. Why would it print a whole page but not just a couple of labels?
If I copy and paste the two cells from the label section of Word on a new blank document, it will print, but it won't print from the label section on the actual label paper. Another thing: When you issue the print command and the print box comes up it shows a green check mark in front of the default printer, status: Idle. If I click on "Find printer" a box pops up and reads: "The Active Directory Domain Services is currently unavailable." But the printer will print any other document except labels.  I have the Brother printer set as default both in Word and in the control panel. I am using Win 7 and I am unfamiliar with it and also Word 2007. 
Does anybody have any clue as to what I can do to fix this?


----------



## Astrovel

*New printer problem*

I just discovered that I am unable to print from any browser or from my email program. Email program (Incredimail) says they use I.E. printer configurations so if I can't print from any browser (I.E.,Google,Opera) that is probably why I can't print an email out.
Where are the printer settings within the browsers? What do I need to look for? Is there a box unchecked that should be? I am clueless.
Printer will print any document in Word, or Notepad and will print test page so I know there is no problem within the printer.
Anybody help?????


----------



## novicegeek

I'm not sure if this will help, but when you print labels, there should be an option that says print one label and you can determine where you want that label to be printed (i.e., 1st column, 3rd row). Otherwise, the default is to print the whole page of labels. 

For printing from a browser, click on "tools", go to "internet options" and go to advanced (for IE, or something similar for other browsers). 

I hope I've given you something to work with.


----------

